# woohooo day 51



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hey Guys,I'm up to day 51 now and sticking with it this time I'm determined even though to be honest with you I've listened to the tapes so often I'm getting a lottle bored and some days my mind just wanders while I'm listening to them.I'm having some short term (I hope) relapses due to stress..but have imporved significantly over the days I couldn't go out and I rarely get pain any more







Next week we go on vacation to the desert (not dessert







)..I hope to see some wild flowers.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane thats great. Stick with it is very important.Your halfway home.







I hope you have a great trip to the desert.Where are you going?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hopefully Anza Borego state park and Joshua Tree in Southern Cal


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

HI Jane,Congrats on graduating !!







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, Joshua Tree is a beutiful park, I hope you enjoy the trip and I think you will.Let us know how everything went when you return. Have fun!







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Don't worry if your mind wanders. It's just your conscious mind getting a bit bored, but your subconscious is paying attention. Setbacks are to be expected, but will lessen over time. Your attitude is great, keep up the good work!







AZ


----------

